# 2002 F-250 A/C Cabin Air Filter



## Reel Texan (Oct 21, 2004)

Has anybody ever changed this filter in their truck? I can not find it in the truck manual to see where it is located or how to change it. 

Thanks
Tony


----------



## MLCinNCTX (May 30, 2007)

I can't hepl you with the filter, but if your problem is a musty odor when the AC is on you need to clean the coil in the air box. On the OBS trucks you just pulled the fan motor and used either a commerical coil cleaner or a spray bottle with a bleach/water mix. Spray the coil well, it will drain through the condensation drain. This kills the mold which is what causes the musty smell.


----------



## Reel Texan (Oct 21, 2004)

The truck does not have a bad smell. I was just wanting to change it since it was 5 years old. Randal Reed Ford said there was not a cabin filter in this truck. 

We have a 2002 Tahoe & the cabin filters in it were black & had bits of leaves & dirt in them. Need to start changing them more often.


----------



## GBFISHIN (Sep 14, 2007)

Your truck does not have a cabin air filter.


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

Your truck doesn't have one, even though they sell one for it.


----------

